# LPG at Los Barrios?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

On the way down to the Algeciras ferry soon and according to Olley's LPG map there is a Repsol station just off the A381 near Los Barrios. 

36.199923 -5.514737

Can anyone confirm Autogas/LPG is definately available here please?

Pete


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Can't help with that Pete, but I have been asleep on the job.  Repsol have posted six new sites since November, there first since January last year. 1 in Reus, 1 Viladecans and 4 in Madrid

Ian


----------



## PeteYox (May 16, 2005)

Used it twice in October. Its just off the exit roundabout. Spanish adaptor needed.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete.

Just the feedback I was after.  

Pete


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

New autogas site at Roquetas De Mar (almeria) .Filled up there last week REPSOL junction 429 on the A7 garage next to the big chinese wok


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

PeteYox said:


> Used it twice in October. Its just off the exit roundabout. Spanish adaptor needed.


If you don't have an adaptor they will lend you one.

We have quite a collection of adaptors but not that one.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*spain & portugal touring*

I used Los Barios Repsol garage, 3 days ago for gas, without success
as I did not use the correct adapter.
I have now worked out that you need to have a french adapter fitted to your intallation and then use the largest of the 2 spanish adapters offered by the lady in the kiosk. Bambi 2


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*any cords?*

any gps for the Roquetas gas station?

looking on google but forgot how to generate cords!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update - Used the Repsol garage at Los Barrios on Sun 3rd March, no problems, first time i've used the Spanish adapter and it worked fine.

.788/ltr

Pete


----------

